# weed dpdr



## SyrhWolf (Feb 20, 2019)

i found this site about 2/3 months ago by accident in a deep state of dpdr, and have now only plucked up the courage to make a post on here. On NYE i decided to smoke some weed with my friends, i’d smoked weed a lot in my younger teens from the ages of around 14-15 but stopped because it just stopped being fun, i never had a panic attack on weed before and it was always fine for me. I decided to smoke the weed on NYE as my cousin who died early last year smoked it and i guess i thought i’d just do it as a thing for him idk it sounds stupid now and i really regret it lol. but i’m writing to ask if anyone shares my symptoms i have all the usual, memory problems and time problems and the feelings on unreality 24/7. but i have this huge fear that i am dead and my memories since i got this don’t feel real and don’t feel like they actually happened, like the things i did yesterday don’t feel real i feel it was just my imagination, has anyone else experienced this? if so how did you overcome it because i’m 95% sure this is what is keeping me in this state. if you have any advice on this please either reply here or message me on snapchat: kodi_evans


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

SyrhWolf said:


> i found this site about 2/3 months ago by accident in a deep state of dpdr, and have now only plucked up the courage to make a post on here. On NYE i decided to smoke some weed with my friends, i'd smoked weed a lot in my younger teens from the ages of around 14-15 but stopped because it just stopped being fun, i never had a panic attack on weed before and it was always fine for me. I decided to smoke the weed on NYE as my cousin who died early last year smoked it and i guess i thought i'd just do it as a thing for him idk it sounds stupid now and i really regret it lol. but i'm writing to ask if anyone shares my symptoms i have all the usual, memory problems and time problems and the feelings on unreality 24/7. but i have this huge fear that i am dead and my memories since i got this don't feel real and don't feel like they actually happened, like the things i did yesterday don't feel real i feel it was just my imagination, has anyone else experienced this? if so how did you overcome it because i'm 95% sure this is what is keeping me in this state. if you have any advice on this please either reply here or message me on snapchat: kodi_evans


Yes, I can relate. All symptoms you've described are similar with mine.


----------

